# Jig Saws



## eirvin (May 31, 2010)

Looking for a jig saw that can cut 1" thick stock.
Any recommendations?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Top of the line is here*

This will cut 2 1/2" hardwood;
Amazon.com: Bosch 1584AVSK Barrel Grip Jig Saw with Case: Home Improvement
Reviews: http://www.insidewoodworking.com/jigsaw-reviews.html
Almost all others will cut 1" stock, Rigid, Craftsman, Porter Cable, Milwaukee,
Review: http://reviews.northerntool.com/0394/M0209/reviews.htm
Homeowner brands like Black and Decker or Skil will probably also work if not continuously pushed hard. I own Bosch, PorterCable, Craftsman and Black and Decker. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm partial to Bosch jig saws. If you look around in making a decision, look for at least 5 AMPs, and a 1" stroke in whatever you buy. The right jig saw blades are important to good cutting. There is quite a variety.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I've got a Black and Decker, and while it would almost certainly cut 1" stock, I wouldn't buy one if you expect to do a lot. That said, it's done a good job cutting 1/2" cement board, so it might hold up better than I expect...


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

I have been very satisfied with the Freud FJ-85 for about 9 years now. Although it's not a tool that I use everyday when I've needed it, it has always been up to the task at hand. The Freud has all the features offered on more expensive jigsaws but cost far less. My blades of choice most of the time are the Bosch T234 or the Bosch T308.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

I cut 3/4" plywood the other day with a Kmart jigsaw. When my parents passed away I found my Dad's old jigsaw. It must be close to 40 yrs old. It works, but obviously not like a newer one. It got the job done. 

2 days later I'm lookin in one of my cabinets and see 2 old Ryobi cordless drills that have bad batteries and asked my buddy if he knew anyone that used them and would like them (I wont go buy new batteries I just use a corded drill). Then I saw a case I didnt recognize. It was a new jigsaw I bought several years back and forgot I had it :wallbash::laughing:.

Oh well, Dad's old tool pulled thru.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

I've got a Black & Decker that I've had since the early 70's. Single speed bought with S&H green stamps. I've cut a lot of stuff with that thing and it's still chugging along. Having said that I bought a Bosch recently off the clearance rack at Sears and I have to say the thing just kicks butt! It has twice the power plus the variable speed really makes it perform. I would recommend the Bosch to anyone looking for a good jig saw.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

As far as I know any and all jigs will cut 1" and thicker stock with a sharp and correct length blade.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

While your looking at jigsaws you might want to check Highland Woodworking. They have the Dewalts on a firesale down from $99 to $59 bucks. It's a pretty good deal. I have a Hitachi one that works very well. What are your plans with it and your price range?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a Dewalt and I really like it. I like the quick change type of blades but I can't find a blade comparable to the old style Dewalt bi metal scrolling blades that I used in the past.


----------



## disefyl (Apr 8, 2010)

I own a dewalt DW317K and cant say enough good things about it. I frequently use it to cut parts out of 1" stock since I do not yet own a bandsaw. It has yet to let me down.


----------



## Zion212 (May 31, 2010)

Ghidrah said:


> As far as I know any and all jigs will cut 1" and thicker stock with a sharp and correct length blade.



Very true.


----------



## upnorf (Feb 2, 2010)

I picked up the ridgid ZRR3121 at home depot a few months back on clearence for $70 but came up at self checkout for $0.01, the customers heads turned when the machine robot voice spouted out one cent, but I was quick to slide my card and be out the door.. none the less I love the jigsaw, great power, all the functions and features one would expect.. If you're looking for something serious your best bet in my opinion is to shop around online until you find a deal and something with solid reviews online..


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

upnorf said:


> I picked up the ridgid ZRR3121 at home depot a few months back on clearence for $70 but came up at self checkout for $0.01, the customers heads turned when the machine robot voice spouted out one cent, but I was quick to slide my card and be out the door.. none the less I love the jigsaw, great power, all the functions and features one would expect.. If you're looking for something serious your best bet in my opinion is to shop around online until you find a deal and something with solid reviews online..


Someone got in trouble for that!!!!! (Having worked for HD anything .01c was supposed to be pulled off the shelves.... LOL)


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

mdlbldrmatt135 said:


> Someone got in trouble for that!!!!! (Having worked for HD anything .01c was supposed to be pulled off the shelves.... LOL)


Well, that's exactly what he did....he pulled it off the shelf ! :laughing:


----------



## splinter2 (Dec 5, 2009)

Bosch jig saws, Is my choice of Jig Saws, but get what you can afford, If you use one alot spend the Money and Buy a Bosch..


----------



## The Engineer (Mar 16, 2010)

I had an old (1960's) B&D variable speed jig saw I used to cut every thing; including 11ga (1/8" thick) steel. That thing was a tank, all aluminum housing. When it finally died after 30 years, B&D tools were Wal-China-mart made junk so I got a top of the line, made in the USA at that time, Skil. That was a POS. Plastic motor base broke off the shoe the second time I used it. I recently got a DeWalt at HD that had a free 1/4 sheet sander bundled with it. So far, that's a nice saw. Feels more like the old B&D. I like the top of the line Bosch as well; it's the only Swiss made tool on the rack at my HD, but it's also $180.


----------

